# Ferret food



## Nathan 4178 (Aug 24, 2021)

I am confused on what to feed ferrets us it alright if I feed them just nuggets and give them a day old chicken or adult quail 2 or 3 times a week please help me I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Nathan,

I just got my first ferrets and I feed them raw food. I get it ready mixed to the correct ratio - 80% meat, 10% bone, 10% offal

Its actually not expensive to feed raw, much healthier for them too

I use the Raw Pet Supplies company because they deliver to the whole UK

https://www.rawpetsupplies.co.uk/shop/Shop-by-Pet-c33921452

Raw food also helps their teeth too, because chewing the bones helps clean teeth.

Do you think that would be an option for you to do?


----------



## Nathan 4178 (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks for the help


----------

